# The pain continues



## smik (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## tb54 (Sep 9, 2019)

Now that brought a smile to my face
The team sure did not


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 9, 2019)

Cleveland Browns? Friend saw a bumper sticker- Go, Indians! And take the Browns with you!


----------



## smik (Sep 9, 2019)

Tsb54 said:


> Now that brought a smile to my face
> The team sure did not


Lol


----------



## smik (Sep 9, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Cleveland Browns? Friend saw a bumper sticker- Go, Indians! And take the Browns with you!


Lol. Too early to abandon them.


----------



## DrD (Sep 9, 2019)

You gotta figure that with just a little help from the O Line, Mayfield & OBJ (Geaux Tigers) can get the job done.


----------



## tb54 (Sep 9, 2019)

I am thinking if the offense plays better, defense gets on track, special teams play well....
Other than that, not too much to do.
At least the squealers got hammered also, so I didn't have to put up with much abuse today


----------



## DrD (Sep 9, 2019)

Tsb54 said:


> I am thinking if the offense plays better, defense gets on track, special teams play well....
> Other than that, not too much to do.
> At least the squealers got hammered also, so I didn't have to put up with much abuse today


You didn't mention "tipping" the refs.


----------



## pshrynk (Sep 10, 2019)

Aaaaand the Bungles lost.  Again.  At least we can call it a heart breaker.  Things are not looking well for the Rust Belt Division...


----------

